
JSFiddle gets a face-lift - phragg
https://medium.com/jsfiddle-updates/the-lifting-cb3c9f216c2f#.3te2gi73t
======
z1mm32m4n
Wow, this looks pretty nice. One of the reasons why I'd always used Codepen
was because the interface was much more pleasant.

It did make me a bit weary to hear that they were undertaking a "complete
rewrite" by a member who had just recently joined the team. That could quickly
backfire.

~~~
thoughtpalette
I've never been a fan of Codepens UI :{

